# عرض جنان لاحلى لانجري فرنسي واروربي وامريكي واسعار جنان



## (أم فهد ) (13 يوليو 2011)

للجادات فقط ولعدم تفرغي والله نزلت دفعه لانجري براس مالها لانجري فرنسي
​للجادات فقط ولعدم تفرغي والله بسبب ظروف شخصيه عندي 100قطعه لانجري فرنسيه والله لو اني فاضيه كالعاده ابيعها با اسبوع واجمع طلب ثاني رجاء الجاده تكلمني فقط والاسعار حلوه جدا على الخاص الا تبغا الله يعافيكم حتى لو نص الكميه عادي ممكن ابيعها على جزين او ثلاث انا واثقه من بضاعتي ,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## (أم فهد ) (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: عرض جنان لاحلى لانجري فرنسي واروربي وامريكي واسعار جنان*

-----------------------------


----------



## (أم فهد ) (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: عرض جنان لاحلى لانجري فرنسي واروربي وامريكي واسعار جنان*

----------------------------------


----------



## tjarksa (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: عرض جنان لاحلى لانجري فرنسي واروربي وامريكي واسعار جنان*

الله يوفقك يام فهد احلى رفع لك .


----------



## (أم فهد ) (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: عرض جنان لاحلى لانجري فرنسي واروربي وامريكي واسعار جنان*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## (أم فهد ) (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: عرض جنان لاحلى لانجري فرنسي واروربي وامريكي واسعار جنان*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## (أم فهد ) (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: عرض جنان لاحلى لانجري فرنسي واروربي وامريكي واسعار جنان*

سبحان الله


----------



## (أم فهد ) (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: عرض جنان لاحلى لانجري فرنسي واروربي وامريكي واسعار جنان*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## (أم فهد ) (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: عرض جنان لاحلى لانجري فرنسي واروربي وامريكي واسعار جنان*

--------------------------------


----------

